# Free AVI to MP4 Program



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a free avi to mp4 (iphone) video converter??

Need something that works on a mac (PPC).

Anyone??


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

*There is a good app out there for free..*

Yes, the app is FFMpeg and it work with both PPC's & Intel macs. If you need to RIP DVD to iPhone I suggest Handbrake or handbrake lite.

Enjoy,
 
Guy


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Try iSquint


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

The latest version of Quicktime has an iPhone export option...as long as you can view the video (avi or otherwise) in Quicktime, you can just 'export' to iPhone from the Quicktime file menu. You may need to install some avi codecs depending on the format of the avi's. I can't remember specifically what I've installed in mine (or if it was just the divx drivers) but it's the easiest way to get video into a format for the iPhone....I've found that anything previously converted for my video ipod works great as well.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Regarding the reply from retrocactus you need QuicktimePro to export

Guy


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Guye: You are correct...I forgot that part.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Downloaded FFMpeg. What settings should I be using?? I ask this because my original avi was 700mb. When I used the ipod mp4 setting it encoded it but the file size was larger (750 mb) and it took forever (maybe like 5-6 hours).

I think I read somewhere the size of a movie for the phone should be around 250mb - 300mb?? What setting should I be using??


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I use the presets for video iPod (which look fine on the iPhone) but depending on your CPU it is a time intensive task. I usually let it run overnight.

Guy


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I've started to use MOVIEPOD - much faster than FFMpeg and seems to condense the movies better. 

Highly rcommend it!!


----------

